# Upper boot lid trim - removal



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi

Anyone done this. I have a clip rattling up there.

Picture would be great if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I have had this for the past 3 months of owning my V6.
Well annoying hearing a rattle, I would like to know this as well!

Might resort to spongy double sided if nothing comes up


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, I need to do this soon too and so I have looked up the procedure in the Audi workshop manual. It would be difficult to explain in detail without the pictures that are in the manual. Basically the lower trim has to be removed first. Then remove the visible bolts and the ball-head pins. Then it is a matter of easing the trim off starting at the bottom (both sides) and then the top, it's held by clips.

I can recommend the service manuals that are available on CD from e-bay.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

tttony said:


> Hi, I need to do this soon too and so I have looked up the procedure in the Audi workshop manual. It would be difficult to explain in detail without the pictures that are in the manual. Basically the lower trim has to be removed first. Then remove the visible bolts and the ball-head pins. Then it is a matter of easing the trim off starting at the bottom (both sides) and then the top, it's held by clips.
> 
> I can recommend the service manuals that are available on CD from e-bay.


Is it possible for you to take a print screen, and post the pictures on here. Seems like this is a common problem.

Cant find this product for the MK2 on ebay. A link would be fine. Thanks


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, see these pages for how to remove the trim.

There doesn't seem to be any CD workshop manuals on e-bay anymore. When I bought mine just under a year ago there were plenty of UK sellers. Perhaps Audi threatened action for breach of copyright.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello All,
Just reading up on the trim removal in the bootlid and the pic in this thread is very useful detailing the procedure. 
Does anyone happen to know what the part number is for these clips? (Number 4 in pics above)
I have a rattle and from reading other threads I'm pretty sure it's the clips at fault from all the opening and closing over the years !
There seems to be a couple of links on eBay for them however there seems to be 2 sizes and unsure which ones they are. 
Any help much appreciated - don't fancy pulling it apart just yet to get hold of one, can anyone confirm? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

If you join this forum you can download the workshop manuals, plus others, but with a two per day max limit :wink:

http://en.audiclub.eu/model/audi-tt-8j- ... ir-manuals


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can find the part numbers for your clips, and every other part you might be interested in, here...

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... dster/att/


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

How on earth does the lid lock trim come off, Ive pulled it in the direction indicated but it doesn't budge!


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can find the part numbers for your clips, and8L4867276 every other part you might be interested in, here...
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... dster/att/


Thank you, that link is very helpful and definitely one to bookmark. No need to ask Audi now for part numbers all the time! 

In case it helps anyone the Audi part number for the clip is: 8L4867276 under this section: https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... -867090/#8


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Snake TT said:


> How on earth does the lid lock trim come off, Ive pulled it in the direction indicated but it doesn't budge!


In my experience it doesn't, undo the two screw on the handle and then when you start pulling the trim away the lock cover pops off and smacks you in the face.....for some reason getting it out is a pain but rest assured it pops back in easily.

I have done this several times as i too had the clip rattle, my advice is to do away with the offending clip, as it will only pop out again.... Hence me having to do this a couple of times.... The trim has more than enough clips that one missing makes no difference


----------

